
On dashes, hyphens, and other important aspects of life. - duck
https://medium.com/typography/989bb7902cf3
======
Wonderdonkey
That guy's wrong about double-hyphens. That's historically been MLA and APA
style for an em dash, and it's also an adequate substitute in cases where the
full em dash is unavailable or when the software doesn't support extended
characters. Sounds lame, but it happens. The company I work for has an e-mail
provider that doesn't support extended characters at all. Dashes, curly
quotes, ellipses — all of those turn to gobblety-goop. So we have to use
alternatives.

It's also worth noting that the em dash is used primarily for apposition, not
simply as a pause in the sentence and not as a replacement for a conjunction.

